# What were the last three canning related things that your bought



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

that you bought or were given: 

For Mother's Day, I was given the Ball Dry Herb Jars http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/ball-dry-herb-jars-4-oz/shop/596228/ ok, I didn't put dry herbs in them, but some bulk popcorn white cheddar cheese (in a pint jar) and then used it as a shaker, it kind of made a mess, so not really good for powdered stuff. 
I also bought The Natural Canning Resource Book http://www.lisarayner.com/canning/canning_book_hm.htm I want to learn more about the science behind canning. I just ordered it because I had a GC from Mypoints for Amazon, so it was actually free.

The next things that I want is The Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. Our library had it last year, I even checked it out, but they no longer have it, so I don't know if someone didn't return it or what.

So what was the most recent thing you bought?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The last thing I bought was actually Sun afternoon. I bought several boxes of the plastic lids that fit wide mouth half-gallon jars. 
http://www.priceviewer.com/deal/manage/uploads/walmart/p113/0001440037000_P321166_500X500.jpg

I put sugar, flour, wheat, and other things in the big jars then stick on the plastic lids.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I buy flat lids whenever I see a good sale on them.
That is about the only canning-related thing.
Very boring.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Last three things were all within this past week: wide mouth lids (just in case I didn't have any , Mrs. Wages salsa mix (my DH loves this stuff) and the Ball Blue Book (I soaked mine in vegetable oil last year, don't ask). 

I need to buy some of the plastic lids. I use the 1/2 gallon jars as canisters and never thought about using the plastic lids. :doh:


----------



## kpcntryrds (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently bought a pressure cooker, some Ball lids, and a dozen of the Ball limited-edition blue pint jars.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

the last 3 purchases 1- late fall I ran into a couple hundred glass canning jars used but a clean and in great shape and great price.then the local co-op had a clearance sale on lids so I stocked up ; and 3- though I really didn't need another pressure canner I bought a old presto for 5$ ,could'nt resist .


----------



## Turtle Bean (May 25, 2008)

I bought the latest Ball Blue Book, 2 flats of jelly jars (I give these away at Christmas), and 2 gallons of vinegar (salsa season approaches!).


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Picked up more flat wide mouth canning lids at the store Friday, I grab a box every time the price is below $4. I also bought the blue anniversary pint jars, but they are regular mouth! I have been carefully only using wide mouth for simplicities sake, but think I'll just use the blue ones for storage. Before that it was probably splurging on some 20 (or is it 24?) oz jars on Amazon. No one has them here so have to order them. 

I'll also throw out I finally got the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving a few months ago, pretty excited about some of the recipes in there. And I love those plastic lids for the wide mouth jars, great for making and storing yogurt. My next purchase needs to be 1/2 gallon jars for storage.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I have purchased 3 boxes of jelly jars (it's farmer's market time, and I sell jams and jellies), a new hand carved wooden jelly spoon and the book _Put Em' Up._


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought 2 dozen pint jars and 7 dozen small mouth lids. I decided that I was going to start adding more jars when I go grocery shopping. Every so often I buy a case or two. 

People seem to think they are sitting on a gold mine these days. I keep seeing used jars on craigslist for $1.00 or more for each jar. One person even had plain clear jars listed for $5.00 each. It wasn't a typo either. 

I've been searching for another pressure canner and canning pot, but I haven't had any luck on craigslist. Crossing my fingers that I will find something during yard sale season.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I bought Strawberry Jello powder at the Mennenite bulk food store for making rhubarb freezer jam.

For Christmas I requested and received a new Canning funnel --- a nice bigger sized stainless steel ~~~~

Two season's ago I bought a juice steamer ---- primarily for making elderberry juice. 
Two seasons back the elderberry crop was outstanding!
Last year it was lousy............


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I bought jelly jars, sugar, and pectin (Oh, and labels, if they count) because I sell jam and jelly and its that time of year!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to say that last night I found a rack for .49 at Goodwill and I snatched it up, figured it would be good for something some time. I think it's a little smaller and may fit in a smaller pot.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Last year a Presto Pressure canner.

Last year, a TON of Pectin that was clearanced out down and dirty.

Last year, lids that were clearanced out down and dirty.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW, it's been a while since I bought anything. I bought a second funnel last spring so my DD could work beside me. I did by 3 gallon jars at a yard sale for $.25 each....but that for dried apples, not canning. I'm guess I'd have to go back 2 yrs when I bought (on clearance with coupon) one of those canning starter kits. I wanted the little canning basket you can use in a smaller pot when you just have 3-4 pints to can). Got a few jars two year ago, too, at a crazy sale......forget the price, I'm thinking it was $6-7 a box for qts- new!

Oh yeah, I forgot. Loews had some amazing clearance sales last year, but nothing in stock within 100 miles from me. Wal-Mart across the street from Lowes honored Lowe's sale prices!!! Got a few cases of flats, cheap.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I recently bought 3 dozen used jars at $5 a dozen, before that I bought 3 dozen new jars at double that price.

My next acquisition must be a pressure canner! I have a water bath canner that I've used the last couple years, but it's time to branch out.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Taylor R. said:


> I have a water bath canner that I've used the last couple years, but it's time to branch out.


You are going to love pressure canning. To me it was actually easier after water bath canning for so many years. 

I bought a very large stock pot for sauces.
Vodka for homemade vanilla extract (Does that count?)
6 very pretty blue canning jars that I am having a hard time deciding what to can in them because they look so nice.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

You do test your vodka thoroughly before using, right? That's very important


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

8 dozen jars in various sizes that were on sale. Between storing dehydrated items and canning, I'm rapidly running out of jars. Also picked up the fifth edition of Putting Food By and several boxes of Ball dissolvable labels. I'm still experimenting with different types of labels and haven't found a particular one I prefer yet.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Just common stuff.......lids, rings and pectin.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

this week a jar at goodwill for 27 cents

a few weeks ago a couple dozen used jars including a dozen jam pots.

In Oct I bought a few hundred jars and lids from Lowes when they were on clearance


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

A cupboard! I have so many jars, and lids and everything else.... but I've always been limited in the storage department. So I've always had boxes stacked in corners. This cupboard only puts a tiny dent in my canned goods boxes. But it is a start! My husband had to beef up the shelves a bit but it is pretty sturdy. 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...184045.1073741829.235335179044&type=3&theater


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Books, used, from garages sales.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

A 10 Qt. stock pot with 3 baskets and lid and a butcher knife that I took away from another person in the thrift store.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I just bought a steam juicer on Amazon! Should be here today. I am super excited!! My jelly making days will be so much easier!!! Bring on the raspberries, blackberries and grapes!:happy:


----------

